# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > بانک های اطلاعاتی در Delphi >  سورس آماده چند برنامه کار با بانک اطلاعاتی

## _abiriamir

سلام
من یه سورس برنامه انبارداری داشتم گفتم بذارم تا دوستان هم استفاده کنن
البته مشکلاتی داره که باید رفع کنید تا برنامه اجرا بشه. (ببخشید من وقت نکردم حلشون کنم)
1- یه فولدر به اسم tableanb داره که باید به درایو c منتقلش کنید (درایو c نه درایو ویندوز)
2- با bde نوشتنش که اگه دوستان مایل باشن به ado تبدیلش میکنم و میذارم
3- متاسفانه محیط جالب و زیبایی نداره

در ضمن برای اجرا کردنش یه کامپوننت باهاش هست برای گرفتن نسخه پشتیبان که باید نصبش کنیم

این کامپوننت رو هم اگر اساتید محترم بررسی و نتیجه رو اعلام کنن ممنون میشم  :چشمک: 

راستی چون حجمش زیاد میشد تو دو تا فایل گذاشتمشون که باید همه رو بریزین کنار هم تو یه فولدر

----------


## _abiriamir

البته سورس دیگه ای هم لازم داشتین بگین تا من و دوستان (در حد توان) آماده کنیم

----------


## MSHService

سلام

به خودم لازم دیدم ازتون تو پست تشکر کنم.

کاره بزرگی کردید.

فقط یه سوال داشتم چرا BDE استفاده کردید؟

همیشه موفق باشید.

----------


## _abiriamir

خب یه چندتا مساله
اول این که اینو من ننوشتم
2 این که گفتم که اگه دوستانی که دانلود کردن متقاضی بودن خودم به ado تبدیلش میکنم
3 این که یه مقدار زشته و آدم رو دلسرد میکنه که 25 نفر دانلود کردن ولی 2 نفر تشکر کردن
حالا سورس یه برنامه دفتر تلفن رو هم برای ado میزارم

----------


## _abiriamir

اینم سورس یه برنامه دفتر تلفن با ado
اینو دیگه خودم نوشتم
دانلود

----------


## _abiriamir

سورس برنامه ویدیو کلوپ
حالشو ببرین

----------


## vcldeveloper

عنوان تاپیک تغییر کرد. وقتی عنوان تاپیک "برنامه انبارداری" هست، سورس ویدیو کلوپ و دفترچه تلفن در آن چیکار میکنه؟!

----------


## _abiriamir

بله جناب کشاورز
شما درست میگین 
هم عذر میخوام و هم به خاطر تذکر به جاتون ممنونم

----------


## sara99

سلام اول از همه ممنون به خاطر توجه ای که داشتید بعد اینکه این برنامه هایی که گذاشتید رو نمی تونم load کنم فکر می کنید به خاطر version SQL می تونه باشه ؟ SQL من 2000  است .در ضمن میتونید راهنماییم کنید که فرق bde با ado table چیه!!راستش من تا حالا با ado کار نکردم.

----------


## sara99

در ضمن این خطا رو از من می گیره!!!

----------


## _abiriamir

سلام



> سلام اول از همه ممنون به خاطر توجه ای که داشتید


خواهش میکنم
به هر حال من هم باید کاری برای اعضای این سایت بکنم
این درست نیست که من فقط از اعضای این سایت سوال بپرسم
درست اینه که در ازای حل مشکلم مشکل کس دیگه ای رو هم حل کنم

راجع به مشکلتون هم باید بگم که شما کدوم برنامه رو دانلود کردین؟
آخه این ارور مربوط به کمپوننت کوییک ریپورت هست که باید نصب کنین
شما باید از منوی Components گزینه Install Packages رو انتخاب کنید
سپس دکمه add رو بزنین و از فولدر bin داخل فولدری دلفی گزینه dcltqr70.bpl رو انتخاب کنید تا این کمپوننت به دلفی اضاف بشه

موفق باشید

----------


## _abiriamir

در ضمن در این ها از sql server استفاده نشده

در ضمن راجع به bde هم باید بگم که من اطلاعات زیادی ندارم ولی در همین سایت دیدم که راجع بهش بحس شده و bde منسوخ شده البته به خاطر مشکلاتش
فکر کنم تو همین سایت جستجو کنید با نتیجه میرسید

----------


## a-azad

سلام
ممنون ازبرنامه انبارتون.
می خواستم بدونم این چه طور بانکی که توبرنامه تون استفاده کردین؟
با چه برنامه ای باز می شه؟

----------


## a-azad

> البته سورس دیگه ای هم لازم داشتین بگین تا من و دوستان (در حد توان) آماده کنیم


یک مثال ساده می خوام.که دیتا بیسش اسکیوال باشه بعد توش چندتا جدول باشه که با هم ارتباط داشته باشن.بعد با دلفی بیاد این ارتباطایی که تو اسکیوال هست برقرارکنه.ممنون

----------


## _abiriamir

> یک مثال ساده می خوام.که دیتا بیسش اسکیوال باشه بعد توش چندتا جدول باشه که با هم ارتباط داشته باشن.بعد با دلفی بیاد این ارتباطایی که تو اسکیوال هست برقرارکنه.ممنون


سلام
فکر کنم اگه بیشتر راجع به این برنامه توضیح بدین بهتر بتونم کمکتون کنم




> سلام
> ممنون ازبرنامه انبارتون.
> می خواستم بدونم این چه طور بانکی که توبرنامه تون استفاده کردین؟
> با چه برنامه ای باز می شه؟


قبلا راجع به پسوند db بحث شده و دوستان نظروشون این بود که یه پسوند ساختگیه

----------


## a-azad

> سلام
> فکر کنم اگه بیشتر راجع به این برنامه توضیح بدین بهتر بتونم کمکتون کنم


یک برنامه که بانکش sql باشه دوتا جدول با هم ارتباط داشته باشن.بعد یک برنامه با دلفی بنویسین که بیاد  سرچ رو دوتا جدولی که با هم مرتبطند انجام بده.نمی دونم منظورم رسوندم
ممنون

----------


## _abiriamir

1- منظورتون از اس کیو ال ، اس کیو ال سروره دیگه. نه؟
2- مثال زیر خوبه :
   نرم افزار دیکشنری که نحوه عملکردش به صورت زیره که 2 تا table داره : 1- کلمات فارسی 2- کلمات انگلیسی
   هر table هم 2 ستون داره که یکیش شماره کلمه و دیگری خود کلمه هست.
 نحوه کار:
   برنامه میاد کلمه مربوط رو تو بانک سرچ میکنه و عدد مربوط به اون رو پیدا میکنه. بعد میره تو table دیگه و کلمه 
   مربوط به اون عدد رو پیدا میکنه.

این میتونه یه مثال از منظور شما باشه؟

----------


## _abiriamir

راستی اگه از اس کیو ال منظورتون اس کیو ال سرور هست من با ورژن 2005 کار میکنم
شما چطور؟

----------


## a-azad

> 1- منظورتون از اس کیو ال ، اس کیو ال سروره دیگه. نه؟
> 2- مثال زیر خوبه :
> نرم افزار دیکشنری که نحوه عملکردش به صورت زیره که 2 تا table داره : 1- کلمات فارسی 2- کلمات انگلیسی
> هر table هم 2 ستون داره که یکیش شماره کلمه و دیگری خود کلمه هست.
> نحوه کار:
> برنامه میاد کلمه مربوط رو تو بانک سرچ میکنه و عدد مربوط به اون رو پیدا میکنه. بعد میره تو table دیگه و کلمه 
> مربوط به اون عدد رو پیدا میکنه.
> 
> این میتونه یه مثال از منظور شما باشه؟


اره خوبه می شه لطف کنین برام بزارین
من با sql2000کار می کنم

----------


## samprp

اگه از اسکوئل استفاده کردین به جای کمپوننت برای بک آپ از خودش هم می تونستین استفاده کنین

----------


## a-azad

> اگه از اسکوئل استفاده کردین به جای کمپوننت برای بک آپ از خودش هم می تونستین استفاده کنین


 منظورتون نفهمیدم

----------


## samprp

> منظورتون نفهمیدم


به پست اول شما مربوط می شه



> در ضمن برای اجرا کردنش یه کامپوننت باهاش هست برای گرفتن نسخه پشتیبان که باید نصبش کنیم
> این کامپوننت رو هم اگر اساتید محترم بررسی و نتیجه رو اعلام کنن ممنون میشم

----------


## a-azad

> به پست اول شما مربوط می شه


خوب کامپوننتش اگه بزارین ممنون می شم

----------


## _abiriamir

این کامپوننت همراه با سورس برنامه انبارداریه.




> اگه از اسکوئل استفاده کردین به جای کمپوننت برای بک آپ از خودش هم می تونستین استفاده کنین


اگه توضیح بدین چحوری ممنون میشم

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

راجع به اون سورسه هم طی روزهای آینده آمادش میکنم

----------


## a-azad

> راستی اگه از اس کیو ال منظورتون اس کیو ال سرور هست من با ورژن 2005 کار میکنم
> شما چطور؟


 سلام
یادتون رفت برام برنامه رو بزارین

----------


## samprp

> اگه توضیح بدین چحوری ممنون میشم


با یه کوئری ساده:

Backup query:
SQL.Add('BACKUP DATABASE [Store] TO');
SQL.Add('    DISK = N'''+strPath+'.bak''');
SQL.Add('    WITH NOFORMAT, NOINIT,');
SQL.Add('    SKIP, NOREWIND, NOUNLOAD,  STATS = 10');

Restore query:
SQL.Add('USE [master]');
SQL.Add('RESTORE DATABASE [Store]');
SQL.Add('    FROM  DISK = N'''+strPath+'.bak''');
SQL.Add('    WITH  FILE = 1,  NOUNLOAD,  REPLACE,  STATS = 10');

----------


## a-azad

منظورم برنامه دیکشنری بود که فرمودن

----------


## _abiriamir

> یادتون رفت برام برنامه رو بزارین


ببخشید به چند دلیل یکم دیر شد
1- من از اس کیو ال سرور 2005 استفاده میکنم
2- من نمیدونم شما تو کدوم بخشش مشکل دارین. اگه تو بخش ارتباط جداول مشکل دارین که من برنامه رو با اکسس بنویسم هم کار شما راه میفته ولی اگه با ارتباطش با اس کیو ال سرور مشکل دارید که . . .
3- این روزها سرم واقعا شلوغه
4- حجمش یکم زیاده و اینجا آپلود نمیشه

حالا رو یه سرور دیگه براتون میزارمش

----------

